

Adobe doesn't get it - primigenus
http://blog.handcraft.com/2011/08/adobe-doesnt-get-it/

======
jsavimbi
Adobe does get it. That's not to say that Muse isn't a POS, because that's
what it's designed to be. Adobe is selling the fantasy of not having to write
any code to build a website, not the harder, more complex reality of
development that scares many people away.

For Adobe to be all-dominant in its field, it need to dominate all aspects of
desktop production and over the past fifteen years has acquired disparate
technologies like Fontographer, Flash, Dreamweaver and [gradually] weaved them
into their proprietary web of low-priced/high-result products that enable or
at least promise to enable even the least technical people to get their foot
in the door all the while having an understanding of the unified Adobe UX that
can easily be learned and ported between products.

In most cases they target the prosumer market even though some of their
products like Photoshop and Illustrator have become industry standard, and are
price, bundled and designed so that someone who's not a layout designer can
easily switch to InDesign and produce a print-ready layout without having to
acquire Quark Express and/or pay someone with advanced skills to produce the
same work. That person will never become a professional layout designer using
Adobe's products but they'll have a versatile toolkit to turn to and that
translates into money for someone working in an agency/freelance web
production role.

